# In Depth info on how a turbo works



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Just thought this might be a good way for teh newbs on the forum to learn what a turbo is.

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo.htm
you can keep hitting next for more information..there are like 7 pages


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

while that's a good basic, that doesn't touch the book Maximum Boost by Corky Bell.


----------

